# Portsmouth, OH - M9 M Blk Sable



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13199334

Scioto Co DP,Please contact Pat ([email protected]) for more information about this pet.

this is a male german shepard, black and tan in color with medium hair and large in size, a beautiful guy , he is friendly


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img]


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

WOWZER - he is a handsome boy!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Bobbi (Mar 9, 2009)

bump come on lets get him a good home


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

They do not believe he is neutered and have no idea on vaccinations or on Heartworm testing. He is a sweet boy.

The workers in the back said he shows dog aggession as in barking and carrying on at other dogs going past his kennel.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

I wonder why they label it as aggression when he barks as another dog walks by his kennel? Maybe he's bored, wants attention - dogs do bark!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## Bobbi (Mar 9, 2009)

any news on this guy?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)




----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Still on PF


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BUMP..................


----------

